# Answer me this.



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

In my neighborhood it is all family, my dad,sister, cousins, any my nanny, everyone has dogs. Well I take Chyanne for a walk in dads yard today on leash. I see my cousins husband standing outside, I wave, he waves and starts to talk, invites me over to talk to him, starting talking about Chyanne of course . Well he has 2 little girls, Chyanne has been real good on not jumping on people, she walks up to one of the girls, and sniffs her, well he decides to grab her leash and tell her to sit. WTH??? I have the leash, I have control over her! Why do people feel the need to correct your dog? She never jumped, never barked, listened to me while the walk over there, I put her in a sit-stay, I walked there, then told her to come. I had her on a 50 foot lead. He saw this and said "wow she's trained pretty good".So why correct her? Maybe it's just me, but I see no reason for anyone to correct a dog when they see the owner in full control of their dog! If I felt at anytime she would have jumped on the kids, I would have never walked over there! I would never correct a dog if the owner/handler had control over, why do people do this? Feel free to tell me I should not feel this way over this!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

there was a guy at the stable that used to do that to Jax. He would walk right up to her and tell her to sit. She looked at him like the idiot he was and then he would make comments to me about how she doesn't listen. I said to him "Why would she listen to you? You aren't her owner. That's not one of your beagles sitting there." I always wanted to hit him in the head with the nearest object.


----------



## Deux (Aug 16, 2009)

Unless I hand the off the leash to someone my dogs ignore them, but yet, it does happen and yea...... slap up the head has crossed my mind also. My kids teenage friends ( boys ) love to bark orders at the dogs.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

I wanted to tell him off.. well hit him, BUT... my nanny which is his mother in law, works for a vet, and she is very helpful to me with any questions I have about Chyanne, this is the ONLY thing that stopped me! I did not want to cause any bad blood.


----------



## Deux (Aug 16, 2009)

It is funny how the dogs *just* know who the smucks are isn't it!

I was tuning my sheppy up for being wery wery naughty on a walk, I yelled sit real loud a few times, I looked up and across the road two collies were sitting. 
And their owner had real dumb look on his face cause they were not moving and he was sure getting upset! It just cracked me up......

My sheppy never did sit for me. I had to push her down and growl a bit to get her there.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: CKIt is funny how the dogs *just* know who the smucks are isn't it!
> 
> I was tuning my sheppy up for being wery wery naughty on a walk, I yelled sit real loud a few times, I looked up and across the road two collies were sitting.
> And their owner had real dumb look on his face cause they were not moving and he was sure getting upset! It just cracked me up......


why were you yelling at your dog? does that really get a response from him? Or just intimidate him? 

Maybe the owner of the colliies was getting upset with you.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Chantell, do you take your dog to training? If so, ask your trainer to show you a body block. 

I body-block people who try to touch my dog (including the leash) without my permission. I'm also a HUGE fan of the command "leave it." I say it in an even tone of voice but forcefully, and the human often thinks it applies to them. 

Which is EXACTLY what I intend.

I take my puppy out into public every day. People do the weirdest things.... 

My FIRST rule about owning a dog (even before feeding him or taking him to the vet) is that I'm his advocate. That means, I have to protect him from morons (whether they're strangers, family or trainers that I suddenly realize are going to be too harsh). I need to step up and be my dog's voice.

I can't tell you WHY people think they have a right to do this. I imagine that deep down, everyone likes to think they're an expert. IF they can't be an expert about flying aircraft or brain surgery, then certainly, they can be an expert about dogs (heck, how hard can that be, right?







). So total strangers will approach you to give you training advice, tell you what you're doing wrong and tell you why you shouldn't own a GSD because they're vicious dogs. 

I used to be polite to these folks... just "umm... ummm" them as my eyes glazed over. But I've lost patience with them. So I block them, tell them to Leave It (was I talking to the dog, or you? Hmmm???? ) and I walk away shaking my head.

This time, it's me and my well trained dog. Next time, it might be a an overly protective dog that FREAKS when that person reaches toward his owner. So I figure I'm giving them a quick and painless lesson.

Maybe that's what you tell your cousin's uncle: with the next dog, he might lose his hand, quite literally. Tell him nicely (so that it's not about you, Chyanne and how annoyed you are!) . There are a lot of dogs that would go ballistic if someone abruptly reached toward the owner,and it could be quite ugly. Certainly, that isn't something that he wants his young girls to witness, is it?


----------



## Deux (Aug 16, 2009)

My doggie wanted to go try and eat a cat that was coming by. Somehow talking nice was not working.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

Yes, I have a trainer, she comes to my home every 2 weeks now, at first it was once a week, now that Chaynne is learning so darn fast, she comes every other week, I can get her every week, but not needed that often at this time. For my pup almost being 8 months, she really listens well as per my trainer . My sister has a 3 year old, and yes I have used him for training Chyanne, LOL. She has learned not to jump or run after running little kids, this was very hard to do, but thanks to positive training it was amazing. I have treats in my pocket every day, shoot, I got to work sometimes smelling like freeze dried liver







.... I know about the body block, I do this alot with her, the reason I released her from her sit-stay, was because I was sure she was not going to jump on his kids... he has dogs, I can not understand why he would not want my dog just sniffing his kids, lol. Thanks, next time, if there is one, I will use the body block on him


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Quote:
> Thanks, next time, if there is one, I will use the body block on him


Then when he acts offended, smile and say "sorry,







but I'm so used to dealing with idiots in the public that my reaction was automatic. "


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

My granddaughter always tries to tell my dogs to sit, come, etc as I am doing somnething with them, or to call them 24/7...when they are eating, drinking, sleeping or minding me. I tell her constantly to stop because she is confusing them, and getting on my nerves and besides, they are not listening to her.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> 
> 
> > Quote:
> ...



LOL! The sad thing is when I do take her in public, about 4 days a week, Strangers do not even act like him!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: CKMy doggie wanted to go try and eat a cat that was coming by. Somehow talking nice was not working.


For what it's worth, *yelling* at our dogs tells them there is something to get VERY excited over. So we're working against ourselves. The best thing to do is lower your voice to an even tone and calmly tell him what you want him to do. If your dog knows hand signals, use them-- presuming you won't lose control of your dog to do so. If he doesn't, teach them so that during stressful times, you can send information via two different channels to his brain.

BUT... If you know he will not obey ahead of time, don't bother giving the command. It only gives him an opportunity to blow you off; thus reducing him as a bona fide leader in his eyes.

In a situation like this, if I were walking a cat-reactive dog that I knew wouldn't obey me, and I saw a cat, I would redirect the dog as best I can. If I knew that wouldn't work, I'd change directions on my walk. AND I'd get my dog into training to reduce the power that cats have over him using behavioral modification. 

It IS possible to train dogs not to lose their minds when they see cats. I had a dog that hated cats, and in a single hour-long session with a talented trainer (and two dog savvy cats) was able to reduce that "freak out" reaction down to a simple "I really don't like you, but I have to tolerate you" response. He never learned to love cats, but we could go anywhere that cats hung out, and he simply watched them without reacting.


----------



## puppymamma (Jun 26, 2009)

3K9Mom you are dead on. People are such idiots. I used to take my shep to work with me every day and he saw a lot of the public. I had a crate for him to take breaks but I had to put up a DON"T PET THE DOG sign on the crate because people would just go up and pet him through the bars when he was sleeping. It gave me great pleasure to tell people that the crate was not to contain the dog it was to keep people out!!! 
I was not a strong enough advocate early on though and he eventually got quite an aversion to crazy people talking in squeaky baby voices. Every time someone would do that he would pee! Sometimes it was on their shoes though so it was sort of worth it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomBUT... If you know he will not obey ahead of time, don't bother giving the command. It only gives him an opportunity to blow you off; thus reducing him as a bona fide leader in his eyes.
> 
> In a situation like this, if I were walking a cat-reactive dog that I knew wouldn't obey me, and I saw a cat, I would redirect the dog as best I can. If I knew that wouldn't work, I'd change directions on my walk. AND I'd get my dog into training to reduce the power that cats have over him using behavioral modification.










I'm guessing that growling at the dog and pushing him into a sit didn't work so well either. I've been doing TONS of work with Halo, walking at the lake where we might see (and have seen) mass quantities of geese and baby raccoons and young deer in addition to lots of people, babies in strollers, toddlers, other dogs, and bicyclists on a paved path about twice the width of a sidewalk. I always bring treats, and if she's so focused on the interesting whatever that I can't get her to sit and look and me I'll stick a treat right in front of her nose and lure her into a sit, turning her around so she's facing me. Then I'll play the Look At That! game where when she looks at the interesting whatever I mark it, and since she knows that the click means a treat is coming, she'll look back at me for her reward. We play LAT until the interesting whatever is out of range. 

If it's something that's somewhat distracting but not THAT interesting I'll either ask for a "watch" or wait for her offer one and then click/treat that instead, but I don't even try that if I know that she's going to be so excited by whatever she's looking at that she'll either tune out my command, or not stop focusing on the thing on her own. Because she knows the LAT game, I can use that to break her focus off the whatever after a quick glance, before she goes into a hard stare, which might lead to a reaction. Just today we saw two baby deer on the path not that far in front of us, and Halo was VERY interested, but did not even bark. 

/threadjack over, sorry Chantell


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Chantell34Yes, I have a trainer, she comes to my home every 2 weeks now, at first it was once a week, now that Chaynne is learning so darn fast, she comes every other week, I can get her every week, but not needed that often at this time. For my pup almost being 8 months, she really listens well as per my trainer . My sister has a 3 year old, and yes I have used him for training Chyanne, LOL. She has learned not to jump or run after running little kids, this was very hard to do, but thanks to positive training it was amazing. I have treats in my pocket every day, shoot, I got to work sometimes smelling like freeze dried liver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He might have felt that he could take "control" with your dog, because he knows you. He might have felt he was justified to take "control" because you are a woman ( I don't know him ) AND you have a powerful dog that just might be "too much" for you to handle, or he just might be very protective of his children.
I understand how you feel, though, because I had a woman try to "train on" my dog and I was insulted. I didn't ask for her help...in fact, I told her that if she couldn't handle a small dog (this was my Standard Schnauzer) jumping up to greet her, than she shouldn't be in a grooming salon.
I work with dogs of every type for a living, if I tried to train every dog I had my hands on, I'd never get done with my day. 
Anyway, try not to let it get to you....it's difficult to maintain a little distance when you are practically related to everyone in the neighborhood!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Don't send me hate mail







but people with children tend to over react. I have seen totally rational people LOSE it when their kid falls down and starts to cry.










> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom...My FIRST rule about owning a dog (even before feeding him or taking him to the vet) is that I'm his advocate. That means, I have to protect him from morons (whether they're strangers, family or trainers that I suddenly realize are going to be too harsh). I need to step up and be my dog's voice...


I couldn't agree more with the above quote.
The last person who reached for my dogs leash got their hand smacked HARD by me. Perhaps I am a protective parent too?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Chantell, I think the fact is this guy has two little girls. Without asking permission, YOU allowed your dog to come up and sniff their hands. Without asking permission, HE took the leash and told your dog to sit. I do not understand your beef.

I babysit for my two nieces. One just turned three, the other will be three in January. If I know just ONE thing about dogs and their owners, it is that you can NEVER tell who is an idiot dog owner and who might not have a clue. I would have probably body blocked the dog from the girls. 

We can get all mad about a dad stepping up and protecting their kid from a dog. I think that is silly. He may see you working with your dog, but I do not know that he has seen your dog's reactions to little girls. Little girls run and scream. Running and screaming is terribly exciting to dogs. He did not hit or kick your dog. He just told it to sit. I do not see that as an terrible insult. 

Once the dog has bitten the child you just cannot take it back. You feel like a heel because it is your dog. He feels terrible because Daddy did not protect his little girl from getting bitten. He gets mad and wants you to put down the dog. How is that scenario so much better?

Probably 90% of the people who have had dogs that bit a child BELIEVED that the dog would NEVER. And yet it happens time and again.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

This is her cousin who waved at her to come over so I think this is probably the case



> Quote:He might have felt that he could take "control" with your dog, because he knows you. He might have felt he was justified to take "control" because you are a woman ( I don't know him ) AND you have a powerful dog that just might be "too much" for you to handle,


Were this some random person, I can tell you one move that will step someone back from your dog slowly and carefully.

When you see them coming in with a hand towards your dog's face and you can't body block them, put your hand on the dog's muzzle. Gently and lovingly so your dog knows you aren't mad at them. 

Watch them step back and not touch your dog.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

My beef is that he corrected MY dog, this is MY dog,not his dogs! He invited me over with my dog to go talk to him, with his kids standing by him, if at anytime had I thought my dog would have jumped, bit, snapped, barked at his children, I would have declined the invite. I do not go around correcting other peoples dogs, sorry in my book that is rude. I had full control of my dog, I just released her to come to me after talking to him, had he not wanted me there, he should have stopped with the wave


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

Eisis.. I get that ALOT around here, I am a woman, and WHOA! I have a GSD! How dare I? LOL.... they have every kind of breed around here, but how dare Chantell bring home a GSD! LOL!! But yet, I am the only one around here to bring my dog to the park, store, in the field, being seen working on commands outdoors, any kind of interaction with my dog! Hiring a trainer is unheard of out here, but OMG--- Chantell hired a trainer! AND the trainer comes to her house!! They freak out when Chyanne listens to me they way she does, and does not eat their kids......


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Quote:They freak out when Chyanne listens to me they way she does, and does not eat their kids.


sigh. I got some of that when I first lived in their neighborhood. Now I'm just the german shepherd lady. There's other ladies with german shepherds. I'm THE, probably becuase I'm often seen walking them on the main road for many hours a week, used to be with babies in strollers.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

> Quote: why do people do this?












why didn't you just ask him why he felt the need to do this?
maybe it has nothing to do with you or your dog but with rules he has for his kids ... I'm assuming he was totally oblivious to your discomfort level regarding his actions - hopefully you'll discuss this with him & sort this out, rather than just practising avoidance.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You cannot take a bite back. A father or mother has to protect their kids. I trust my dogs with myself and in those situations where they are familiar. I trust other people's dogs no where. I do not care how much control you seem to have with your dog, unless I am living with that dog, then I do not want to risk a child's being bitten

Did he it your dog, do a leash correction, or simply tell your dog to sit? I read that he took the lead and told your dog to sit. I can see being angry if he stepped on your dogs foot to keep him from jumping, or beat the dog. I think you are over-reacting unless there is more to what he did to your dog.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry, no. I'm not buying it. 

Touching the leash is the same as touching my dog, as far as I'm concerned. 

Think it's overreacting? How do I communicate with my dog? A lot of it is through my leash. I've spent a long time learning how to keep a LOOSE leash no matter what. I watch handlers who tense up when other dogs, cats, etc walk by or while walking in crowds or traffic. They create tension in the leash, and sure enough, the dog instantly becomes tense. Grabbing a leash (which creates tension in the leash) can MAKE a situation bad where it was perfectly calm minutes before.

As I mentioned before, if someone else reaches for a leash, many dogs might interpret that for a move for the owner and respond accordingly. Dogs DO resource guard their owners, and if they do that, that likely extends to the leash as well. 

I would NEVER ever touch the stroller or carriage that had a child riding in it. That seems downright creepy to me. If a parent were struggling to manage the stroller, I'd hold open a door or OFFER TO help (if Mom had to lift it up stairs or down a curb). I'd never just touch the unit, much less grab and take control of it. To me, the leash is the same thing. 

Yes, parents have to protect their kids. If they don't want their kids around dogs -- whether the dog belongs to family or strangers -- then the parent should CONTROL the MOVEMENT of the CHILDREN. Kids move fast, but usually, not as fast as dogs. If you're worried about them being bit, then they should have a rule to "don't pet any dogs unless I tell you it's ok." 

I meet lots of children whose parents have EXACTLY this rule. The children ask their parents if they can pet my dog. The parent tells them that they have to ask me. If I tell them it's ok, then I kneel down by my dog and let the child approach so that I'm right there at their level to control the situation. And Mom and Dad are right there supervising too. So yes, there are plenty of good reasonable parents out there. 


I think the difference between you and me, Sue, is that you say you trust your dogs with yourself and in places where they are familiar. I've put exhaustive time, energy and training into ensuring that my dogs are trustworthy in all places. I spend hours and hours every day and more money than you can imagine, and I don't want any idiot ruining that for me. I've also been through a lot of training to handle situations. I don't leave my dogs to fend for themselves. My dogs are trustworthy because I'm there to make sure they're not put into situations inappropriate for them. 

I'm not about to let any moron who THINKS he knows something about dogs, or someone that panics because his kids are nearby, screw up the training I've done. (I'm speaking of my pet dog as well as my SDIT). I don't see why Chantell should have to tolerate that either. 

Too many parents don't give their kids any guidance on how to act around dogs, then freak when they're not in control of the situation. 

Saying that "you can't take back a bite" is a red herring. There was no bite. And there's no evidence that a bite would have ever taken place. In fact Chantell is working hard to ensure that Chyanne is well socialized to be around children, and Chantell was watching her dog closely at the time.

She didn't do anything wrong, and I don't think she's over-reacting. I don't touch other people, their children or their things. They need to leave my dogs and their stuff alone. If they're afraid or just can't keep their hands to themselves, they and their children can move away from our 2-4' diameter circle. We don't take up that much space, and if I see someone who looks uncomfortable near dogs, I try to preemptively move away first. But the bottom line is that we take up less room than a mom and a stroller. I can't manage everyone else's fears, assumptions, etc. At some point, they have to responsible for themselves.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

he probably got nervous about his kids, we CANNOT get away from the fact that people are weary of the GSDs. Having an aggressive GSD I am Very careful that NO ONE trys to handle Paige EVER.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

my preferred response is "what the *censored* do you think you're doing?" yes, I've had people try to grab the leash from me. usually preceded by the words "Oh Im great with dogs" 

as far as yelling, nope it doesn't help the dogs obey. but, in serious OMG dog fight/urgent danger I use what Ronnie calls "the voice of GOD" also known as "she who must be obeyed". 

I don't buy that he was nervous about his kids. this is someone she knows, plus he invited her over with the dog! it's not like she just wandered over. And friend, family, or otherwise, I would have said "what ya think youre doing mister???"

on the other poster's remark about children.. I couldn't agree more. I hate people who freak out and over-react. It serves only to make the children scared or (possibly even worse) drama queens. everything from knee scrapes to arm dangling off is best dealt with in a calm practical manner. save your hysterics for later, out of sight of the kids. I had a friend whose daughters would scream cry and get hysterical over scraping their knee when she was around. 2 visits to my house without her and it stopped. my reaction was to wipe if off, check it out and send them on their way. hers? get hysterical, pull out a 7 lb first aid kit, hug and cuddle on them, give them ice cream and have them spend the next bit laying on the couch, checking on them ever 2 minutes. for a scraped knee?

she was stunned that I just told my girls "you'll live, get back outside"


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

Selzer, no, he did not hit my dog, as stated in my first post, he grabbed the leash and told her to sit. There was nothing my dog was doing to be corrected. I understand a father has a right to protect his kids, but my dog did not jump,lick,bark or anything at his kids, she sniffed!These people know Chyanne, we have been there before, they are family. There is nothing more to the story, other than he corrected my dog. You do not see anything wrong with that? Maybe I am over reacting... When you are out with your dogs, you let anyone come up to you and just correct your dog? I also trust my dog in familiar situations, such as this one, they met Chyanne the very first day I took her home, she is no stranger to these kids. 
There will be a time when we walk over there again, and if it does happen again, I will ask him why he feels the need to do this.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Well said, as always


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What it sounded like to me, is that he waved you over. 
You told your dog to stay, walked over and released the dog who is on a long line or something. 
The dog came over and up to the little girls and sniffed. 
He took the line and told the dog to sit. 

I cannot expect everyone to believe that I have control over my dogs, especially if the leash is not in my hands, or if the leash is so long that you could not draw the dog back if necessary. 

It did not sound like he told your dog to sit in a mean way, yelled at the dog, jerked the leash or whatever. 

If that happened the way I heard it then I still do not see the foul on his part. If he took the lead out of your hands, well, then I stand corrected. 

I think people should be less ready to be offended about everything people do or say about their dogs. 

On the other hand, if he was just trying to see if your dog would listen to him, he should have asked you.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

3k9Mom, there are very few places where I do not trust my dogs, but they are dogs. I cannot crawl up in their furry little heads and know exactly what they are thinking. 

With as many dogs as I have and as many opportunities/situations where we have been, such as the Cleveland Classic at the IX center loaded with people and dogs, street fairs, parades, the fair with its milling people and animals of many sorts, bicycle paths with skaters, bikes, strollers, dogs, etc. 

My dogs have not seen escalators, subways, elevators, or hospitals simply because there are no escalators, subways, elevators, anywhere near here. 

My point is that it does not matter what I am thinking, and how I trust my dogs, I cannot expect someone with little kids to trust my dogs, whether they know me or not. 

My brother came over today and I had Babs and Joy in the back of my car. He walked right over to them and Babs barked. He immediately challenged her. Putting his hand right up to her, staring and saying something stupid in a challenging tone. 

I told him that she was guarding my vehicle, and he can get himself bit. 

Both of them were crated separately. He told me that it would be too bad if he had to come and take care of them. So I opened her crate she came up to him and licked his hand. I KNEW that this would be the outcome. (I actually do know pretty well how my dogs will respond in any situation, but they are still only dogs.) 

He walked away easier. I could be angry with him for staring at, talking in challenging tones, and shoving his hand up there. Or, I could accept that that is my brother. (This is the same brother who teases and goads Cujo every time he comes to my parents' house. Mom has told him that he may be the first person that Cujo bites. I think she may be ok with that. Certainly she will not hold it against Cujo.) 

Actually, this brother has been this way since before I was born, constantly irritating -- I cannot change that. I must say that he has never taken a leash out of my hands though.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

> Quote:You do not see anything wrong with that? Maybe I am over reacting... When you are out with your dogs, you let anyone come up to you and just correct your dog?


Still don't understand why you chose to <u>react online</u> rather than communicating directly with the man who 'corrected' your dog (I'm now assuming he told her to sit in a harsh voice & included leash pressure?). 

This apparantly really bothered you, so why * did you not correct him at the time?*


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

imho, grabbing the leash of another person's dog in the circumstances you describe is rude, inappropriate, and disrespectful. he overstepped his boundaries. imho you are right to be offended.

i also feel you didn't "react online" but were only unsure if your natural reaction was appropriate or not and were simply asking for other opinions.

jmho.

ps...sounds like you're doing a very nice job raising and training your dog.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

people just love to play the devil's advocate! hey, he was trying to be macho and show everyone how he can handle this GSD.He would have walked near Paige and she would have let him know to back off!Then we both would have bit him! Yeah I know you all have the GOOD GSDS well, I have Paige and no one and I mean NO ONE (including trainers)better take control of my dog but me or they will be attacked and that is just what this joker was opening himself up to. Dang, I had an Ex boyfriend just yell at Travis once and was tossed out.Yep, call me SUPER SENSITIVE...


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I dont see what the big deal is. He told your dog to sit. She did not listen. AND? Then what? If you have a huge lead, its not the same as a shorter one.
Anyways I am ALWAYS near idiots. People are always telling my dog "come" "sit" "stay" whatever. Kilo doesnt listen & walks away. then I have people calling my dog stupid etc. I dont take that as being offensive. Im glad he doesnt listen.
Some guy on the street tried to grab the leash out of my hand and I said "NO WAY BUDDY, my dog will FLIP. Keep yourself away from me & my dog!"
Who cares if he told the dog to sit? Maybe he didnt want his kids faces being licked....? Who knows. When I out with my dog (pinch collar & short leash 100 percent control of him)
people will PICK UP thier children & get as far away from me as they can. Like SO much DRAMA ...like they are running away from godzilla.
OH WELL! Im glad...get away from me :rofl:
Maybe he just felt like saying sit????
IMHO


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

Alto, the reason I did not correct him at the time, was because this has never happend before. Hence the reason I came online to see what others thought of it. I can assure you IF he ever does this again, I will correct him.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry







I feel like I've been badgering/bullying & that was not my intent, rather
1) that all the conjecture in the world does not clarify why this man chose to do this
2) who cares what online 'says', this guy did something you didn't like with your dog, there is nothing ever wrong with speaking up & saying out loud
_please don't do that_ or _I'd rather you didn't do that_ or whatever words seem appropriate ...

katieliz said it first


> Quote: sounds like you're doing a very nice job raising and training your dog.


 & I wish I'd said it too


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

it was the leash grabbing part that i thought was inappropriate, saying sit or saying anything is okee-dokee in my book, but when someone invades personal space (grabbing the leash), it becomes unacceptable.

suzye, i've got one of those kind too. thinks it's his job in life to protect and defend all that's his, but mainly his mom.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If the leash is in the owner's hand I would agree. If the leash is a fifty foot long line that the dog is dragging along do you feel the same about that?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

from reading the op's account of the incident it didn't sound like the dog was moving towards the child dragging a 50 foot leash. it sounded like the dog was under the op's control. if the leash is a 50 foot long line that the dog is dragging along, that's a different scenario from what the op asked about.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

hey I am even hesitant to correct my client's dog in front of them!


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

Chyanne was on a 50 foot lead, but she did not have full run of that lead once he invited us over and we walked there. I had it rolled up, so she only had about 4-5 foot, if that. I talked to my dad about it yesterday, and he confirmed what I had been feeling since this happened, this guy is very controlling, his uncle is a cop, and had a GSD, he always wanted this breed but his home owners insurance will not cover it. Had this been my dads dog, or my sisters, this guy would have gotten bit, I think this is why he did this, Chyanne is not locked up in a fence all day, she sees different people, different dogs, different places all the time, and since he has met her, he knows she would have not bit him. I just want to thank everyone for thier input, I can assure everyone, this will not happen again, if it does, I will grab HIS collar and correct him


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

you go girl!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Why, is it ok for a dog to walk up to a child, without parents permission, but people throw a hissy fit when a child walks up to a dog without permission?

Neither should be allowed IMO without the permission of the parent or owner. Family or not. Usually with family though you should know ahead of time if its ok or not. (for either)

Sounds like in this case, it wasnt known? But again, I wasnt there so I dont know.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

Well, I think that since he called me over there with my dog being right on the side of me he knew my dog would come with me? When he called me over to talk to him, his words were 'she's getting big, come over, let me see her!' his kids were standing right by him. I really could understand if she had jumped on them, barked or even licked them, I knew she was not going to do these things... again, she is no stranger to these people. But for now I am over it, if it happens again, I will handle it better.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

you said your dog walked up to them and sniffed them. Just because you go over there doesnt mean the same thing. You also said that he took the leash and told her to sit. Thats not a correction, thats a command.

Like I said, it sounds like its just a simple miscomunication between family and simply just telling him your uncomfortable with that, or a simple "Its ok, I got her" and hold on to the leash is better than getting upset about it.









either way, hope it works out better next time.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: GSDolchWhy, is it ok for a dog to walk up to a child, without parents permission, but people throw a hissy fit when a child walks up to a dog without permission?
> 
> Neither should be allowed IMO without the permission of the parent or owner. Family or not. Usually with family though you should know ahead of time if its ok or not. (for either)


I totally agree!!!
Some lady wasnt paying attention to her kids (like 8 of em) and some started comming up to Kilo (totally in my control, prong collar, leash etc) I tried to body block but it didnt work.
They asked if it was ok to pet him...I said "Sure" their mom was obviously so busy watching her kids && on her stupid phone.
She started yelling...."Keep your dog away from my kids!!!!"
I said "Keep your KIDS away from my dog !!!!"
Kilo is obviously friendly....but it wasnt my fault that he was approached by kids who are being ignored by their mother.
I also couldnt really move as I was in font of a store & mostly blocked in.
Dumbies lol


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

command or correction- he was still out of line in my book to take the leash.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think that with you having the leash balled up into 4-5 foot, it sounds like that is sufficiently under your control. That was not clear in the first reading. You said under control, but a lot of people think that if their dog is under voice control, it is under control, and I am thinking that under voice control is subjective and certainly not something I would trust my neices to. 

So why in the world did you relinquish your leash into his possession if that is a problem for you??? I guess be ready next time and do not allow it. Or be direct, call him up and say, "you know the other day when I came over with the dog, yeah well you took my leash out of my hand, that really bothered me. Please do not do that again."

Too many people now adays beat around the bush instead of just saying what they think. What is the worst thing that can happen?


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Chantell34command or correction- he was still out of line in my book to take the leash.


Yes, I will give it that he was out of line, I agree with that. However..did he know before hand and does he know now?

If he did not know then, and does not know now, Then its pointless IMO to be all bent out of shape about it. If he did know and did it anyways, then I could see it.

If you were talking about a stranger I could completely understand.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Chantell, I think you're completely within your rights to dislike someone taking your dog's leash, and in this particular situation it seems clear to me that the guy requested that you bring your dog over to where his kids were and therefore should have expected that your dog would interact with his kids.

I'm surprised anyone is taking the side of the guy - geez, is there anyone on this forum who would be okay with someone suddenly taking the leash out of their hands so that they can control your dog? I certainly wouldn't be, but since it's never happened I would probably be surprised when if it did and when I was younger I might not have thought of the appropriate thing to say immediately. Of course, now that I'm old and crotchety I would have no problems reacting in a properly aggressive way .. *LOL*

I think it's socially unacceptable for anyone to think they can give my dogs commands or corrections unless I have specifically told them they can (I've told my Mom to bop Tazer if she jumps up, and given that my Mom is 84 and Tazer is a 2 year old GSD I think that's fair .. *L* .. and it's helped Tazer learn she can't take advantage of little gray-haired women!). 

Don't get too upset about the naysayers, Chantell. Some people are relatively clueless.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

Thank you Melanie!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: IliamnasQuest
> 
> Don't get too upset about the naysayers, Chantell. Some people are relatively clueless.
> 
> Melanie and the gang in Alaska


I would like a quote where someone said it was OK for the guy to take the leash. Please


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

the guy was showing off, he caught you by surprise. Luckily your dog is well behaved.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

SuzyE, those were my dads exact words... I will wait for it next time . I know it's family, but he is married into the family..... that is all I am going to say, LOL


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

IF the dog was on a fifty foot leash and came right up to his little girls to sniff them, and the guy is your brother in law as well as your neighbor, then I still say it would be ok for him to take the leash and tell the dog to sit. 

That is quicker than telling you to get control of your dog and have it sit, when there are a couple of little kids involved. 

Since the dog came to you, and you balled up 50' of leash in your hand to make it 4-5' and he took that out of your hand, well, that is a bit over the top. 

Again, though, much better to call him on it, so it does not happen again. 

Getting peeved about it is utterly rediculous. Life is too short. And that screws with your health.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

Sorry, maybe some misunderstanding,or maybe I did not make it clear this guy is married to my first cousin, not making him my brother in law. As I stated the leash was 50 foot, but I had it rolled up, she only had about 4-6 feet of it. I will not 'call' him on it, just not how we do it here, I will wait till the next time. I agree life is short, I simply came here for advice, not for anyone to tell me that I got upset-mad about it was wrong. It is the way I felt at the time, I can not take that back. I am not one to keep my mouth shut in the family, this caught me way off guard, as we have been there before and this has never happened. I stand my ground, he was wrong, I would never do that to his dogs. I will be sure next time we go, I will bring my camera and take video so some can get the 'full picture' of what happened.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Chantell, do you have kids?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The reason I ask this is that I am over forty, and have no kids. A year ago I would have agreed with you 100%. 

However, since I have been babysitting for my nieces, I am not so sure now. 

If I was babysitting them, and my brother came over with his dog and he was letting the dog go right up to them, I might body block the dog or I might tell the dog to sit or something.

I have no idea how quickly your scenario played out, but I am figuring it was pretty quick as you let him take the leash and were too stunned to say anything about it. 

If I think anything might hurt my little girls, when they are in my care, I am going to prevent that whatever way is quickest and most sure.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Is there a big age difference between you, Chantell, and the cousin in law guy?


----------

